# So I jumped out the gym - Spent a lot of money on a Humidor



## Kyle Lukas (Aug 2, 2016)

So I wanted a good Humidor and never have a concern for not having enough space, I also wanted something easy, set it and forget it.

Well I spent more then I wanted but after reading great reviews from people I went with this Humidor:

Electronic Cigar Humidor Cabinets - Climate Controlled

It is called the redford and I am going to put it in the great room.

I will keep u guys posted and a FULL review once it comes in.....


----------



## anthonybkny (Jul 22, 2016)

nice!!


----------



## Rasor (Jul 29, 2010)

Wil you adopt me?? I don't eat much, I have my own stuff... I just wanna live in a place that has a "great room" ! PLEASE?!


----------



## azmadurolover (Apr 10, 2016)

i gotta tell you, i really did not need to see that.............i didnt see a price, so what does a beauty like that run?.....


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Remember guys, I have a wholesale relationship with sellers ... I tack on 10% to wholesale so the price would have been $1,175 * 1.10 or $1,295.00.

So if you need humidors (I can supply all types and kinds) ... although these do not come pre-seasoned and are not to be confused with my Winsors.

CT


----------



## Kyle Lukas (Aug 2, 2016)

Rasor said:


> Wil you adopt me?? I don't eat much, I have my own stuff... I just wanna live in a place that has a "great room" ! PLEASE?!


Unless U come with 2 gorgeous women then I am not hosting lol


----------



## Kyle Lukas (Aug 2, 2016)

azmadurolover said:


> i gotta tell you, i really did not need to see that.............i didnt see a price, so what does a beauty like that run?.....


After tax and Freight shipping since it weighs over 200lbs. Right around $1,500


----------



## Rasor (Jul 29, 2010)

Kyle Lukas said:


> Unless U come with 2 gorgeous women then I am not hosting lol


But DAD!


----------



## Kyle Lukas (Aug 2, 2016)

Rasor said:


> But DAD!


Sorry come again!! LOL


----------



## greenmonster714 (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow thats a serious display case.


----------



## Kyle Lukas (Aug 2, 2016)

greenmonster714 said:


> Wow thats a serious display case.


Thanks man, I just wanted a quality humidor.....


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

So where/how does the 'gym', in subject title, come to play in this ? Dropped monthly gym fees to get it ? Moved your gym gear out of a room to make space for it ? :smile2:

Very nice looking new stoggie home !


----------



## Kyle Lukas (Aug 2, 2016)

Joe Sticks said:


> So where/how does the 'gym', in subject title, come to play in this ? Dropped monthly gym fees to get it ? Moved your gym gear out of a room to make space for it ? :smile2:
> 
> Very nice looking new stoggie home !


Thanks man!!!


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

I think you're gonna love that beauty. The Whytners that many of us have, sorely lack the humidity control of your Redford. OTOH, they are a quarter of the price. If I had it to do over again, I'd go with one with features like yours.


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

I've always wondered about the unit with cooling and humidity built in (functionally and user friendliness) look forward to seeing how it works for you, congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Lukas (Aug 2, 2016)

Steve C. said:


> I think you're gonna love that beauty. The Whytners that many of us have, sorely lack the humidity control of your Redford. OTOH, they are a quarter of the price. If I had it to do over again, I'd go with one with features like yours.





cigaraddict said:


> I've always wondered about the unit with cooling and humidity built in (functionally and user friendliness) look forward to seeing how it works for you, congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks guys. Yea I just sold one of my cars, so I am spending some of the funds and this seemed like a solid investment for me. I really like the set it and forget it type of deal. I mean I am spending a lot on high end cigars and its something I really wanted.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Joe Sticks said:


> So where/how does the 'gym', in subject title, come to play in this ? Dropped monthly gym fees to get it ? Moved your gym gear out of a room to make space for it ? :smile2:
> 
> Very nice looking new stoggie home !


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Wow that is a beauty!! best of luck with it.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

*drool* I'm putting this on my wish list for Hannukah Harry.


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Very Nice. Give it a proper break in and you will have nothing to worry about.
@Hudabear I thought you were Hannakuh Harry?


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

MyFatherFan said:


> Very Nice. Give it a proper break in and you will have nothing to worry about.
> 
> @Hudabear I thought you were Hannakuh Harry?


If that's the case I'm SOL because I don't got the funds for that kind of gift. Or any really lol


----------



## Rasor (Jul 29, 2010)

I think "DAD" should have a Puff Party to show us his his Machine once he has it installed and filled up and everything. Can I get an Amen?!


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm with everyone else wondering about the "gym" in the title. 

Definitely update us with some pics once you've got it installed, and periodically thereafter on how you're liking it, because it's gorgeous and I like that it can control the humidity as well. Plus I have just the spot for one in my office, and my wife may even approve since it goes with the rest of the office furniture. lol That'll be my argument for it anyway.


----------



## Kyle Lukas (Aug 2, 2016)

I will definitely report back once I get it up and running........


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

Very nice!!! I've been looking at Aristocrats, but after seeing yours I will take a look. Do you know if they offer one with humidity and temp controls?


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Well I guess now we'll never know how this climate controlled humidor looked and worked in person or what in the hell "so I jumped out the gym" meant. I really liked the idea of an all in one set it and forget it unit, even if it was pricey.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

n0s4atu said:


> Well I guess now we'll never know how this climate controlled humidor looked and worked in person or what in the hell "so I jumped out the gym" meant. I really liked the idea of an all in one set it and forget it unit, even if it was pricey.


Well, so far he's ignored three requests to clarify the "so I jumped out the gym" comment. I'm kinda doubting he'll respond to this one.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

rockethead26 said:


> Well, so far he's ignored three requests to clarify the "so I jumped out the gym" comment. I'm kinda doubting he'll respond to this one.


LOL I think he'll be ignoring many more also :vs_laugh: , look at his avatar he's left the forum,


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

That's why I commented. That was a short stay. lol


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm guessing Kyle liked to make up his own cliches to try to sound cool. And, well... it's hard to retain your self-imagined coolness if you have to explain your made-up cliche.

Kyle also had a hard time remaining cool when discussing his own made-up interpretations of forum rules during his short time with us. Hence his short time with us.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

JDom58 said:


> LOL I think he'll be ignoring many more also :vs_laugh: , look at his avatar he's left the forum,


Yeah, kind of missed that detail.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm guessing Kyle liked to make up his own cliches to try to sound cool. And, well... it's hard to retain your self-imagined coolness if you have to explain your made-up cliche.
> 
> Kyle also had a hard time remaining cool when discussing his own made-up interpretations of forum rules during his short time with us. Hence his short time with us.


Farewell Kyle, we hardly knew ye. I shall smoke a cigar in his honor today! Or maybe just because it's Friday and it's a great way to kick off the weekend. lol


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

n0s4atu said:


> Farewell Kyle, we hardly knew ye. I shall smoke a cigar in his honor today! Or maybe just because it's Friday and it's a great way to kick off the weekend. lol


Ditto to that, it's Fuente Friday :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Bye Felicia!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't think I ever realized @MyFatherFan had me quoted in his sig. 
Thanks, Mitch. 
Miss you, Brother.


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Rondo said:


> I don't think I ever realized @MyFatherFan had me quoted in his sig.
> 
> Thanks, Mitch.
> 
> Miss you, Brother.


Man, hope all is well. I'll be back lol. Always checking in, just haven't had time for cigars in the last year!

-


----------

